# The Girls' Halloween Costumes



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

[attachment=582:attachment]


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg!!! Too gorgeous!! I love the smirk on Nikki's face!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, they are too cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

They are both so cute!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

The little look on Nikki's face is so funny! They look adorable


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Too Cute!!!!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

OMG they are absolutely adorable. I love the pig tails


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just LOVE the picture.







Where did you get the cheerleader costume?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Sep 29 2005, 03:15 PM
> *I just LOVE the picture.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I got it at one of those bear stores at the mall. It is actually big on her. I need to somehow "tie" the skirt to the shirt. Whenever she walks the skirt falls off!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Sep 29 2005, 04:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it at one of those bear stores at the mall. It is actually big on her. I need to somehow "tie" the skirt to the shirt. Whenever she walks the skirt falls off!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104743
[/B][/QUOTE]
Try some velcro, it might work, you can get it in little squares at JoAnn's fabric, probaly other fabric stores to. Hand sew them, the stitches won't show. Your furbaby looks like a little skin kid in a costume


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

haha they look sooo cute. and might I add, you are a very prepared mom having your costumes ready a whole month before halloween! Now, do you actually take them around or is there a parade in your area..like, who is gonna see them in their cute little get-ups?


EDIT: I was thinking..you should definetly make that your new signature...they are just too adorable in that picture


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

They look too







cute







for







words!







!!! Nikki looks adorable in those ribbons...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh my gosh, could they be any cuter?!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

thats just too Cute







I saw a little devils outfit at pet smart , thought about it







No I didn't buy it I think I'll let her be a cheerleader they have a cute one down at Bisquit's ( a fancy dog store here)


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

CUTE!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Those are just to cute!

















Do you think Toby could fit into one of those costumes? He is 6-6.5 lbs.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

omg how cute!!! I love the ponytails!!! and that smushed up smirk just had me bust up laughing!!! adorable!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

OMG they are so adorable!







The look on Nikki's face is so cute! I love her little pigtails. They are two beautiful little girls.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

How cute!!







That is exactly what Abbey is being for halloween! Rena from barkindog clothes is making hers! Now I can't wait!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Too adorable!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Both are so cute...but I LOVE those pig tails/ribbons!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is just too cute!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 29 2005, 06:20 PM
> *Those are just to cute!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The bear store here told me I could take it home and try it on her. If it didn't fit I could return it. You could always find out what the return policy is at the store.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrappy_@Sep 29 2005, 06:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
It is a ladybug costume.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

omg they are just to cute!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh my, just too cute


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

That is just priceless...You should enter them in the Petsmart online costume contest.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Is the bear store a Build-A-Bear store? My daughter has a cheerleading costume from there for her build a bear dog. I might just have to raid her closet. I brought home a XS witch costume from Old Navy but it was too big. Most of the costurmes are cute because of the hats and my two won't keep theirs on.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Sep 30 2005, 10:37 AM
> *Is the bear store a Build-A-Bear store?  My daughter has a cheerleading costume from there for her build a bear dog.  I might just have to raid her closet.  I brought home a XS witch costume from Old Navy but it was too big.  Most of the costurmes are cute because of the hats and my two won't keep theirs on.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105021*


[/QUOTE]
It wasn't a build a bear but it was just like one. The store is called "Friendsville"


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

I love the little pink bows, they're adorable!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 29 2005, 01:26 PM
> *[attachment=582:attachment]
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104699*


[/QUOTE]
very cute


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh my god. They look so cute


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

They look so adorable







I love the pink bows


----------

